
How I increased my grandfather’s business sales over 200% at age 12 - leoharsha2
https://medium.com/@LeoHarsha10/this-is-how-i-increased-my-grandfathers-business-sales-over-200-at-age-12-37b6b0bd959e
======
jaclaz
Hmmm.

User leoharsha posting a link to an article on medium.com written by Leo
Harsha AND the SAME thing (but on linkedin):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14987379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14987379)

then commenting how smart was Leo Harsha when 12.

>Why not throw our chocolate and biscuit covers near
dustbins,playgrounds,schools and colleges?

Somehow I believe this might be called "littering" ...

